# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Parrainages >  Charlot est a parrainer!!aidez le!!

## Vive Le Chat

Charlot est un chat errant sauvageon, est arrivé par les champs affamé. Il a pris lhabitude de venir se promener dans le jardin de Nancy. 
Prise daffection pour ce petit minou, elle le nourrissait naturellement comme sil était lun de ses chats. Au début, le pauvre était craintif et restait cloitré sous le lit de la chambre durant de longs moments. La cohabitation était difficile avec les autres chats. Le pauvre Charlot a été chassé à plusieurs reprises de son nouveau logis par ses congénères.

Il sest réfugié dans le cabanon de la voisine en espérant l'arrivée de jours meilleurs. Mais celle-ci est venue se plaindre auprès de Nancy de la présence de Charlot. Sans aucune compassion pour ce pauvre chat, elle le chassa avec son chien qui la mordu à plusieurs reprises. Une méchanceté sans commune mesure pour un chat sans défense !  Il a été difficile de le soigner.

Revenu chez sa bienfaitrice, il a été difficile de le soigner. Mais le petit chat sera finalement guéri de ses blessures et a été accepté par ses congénères.
Charlot est resté sauvageon avec lhumain.
 Il m'a surpris en faisant venir les chats pour manger. Il cherchait surtout POMPON pour le conduire vers la gamelle. Charlot parlait à Pompon.  Une fois l'enclos construit, il y est allé avec les autres chats. Pour lui, Pompon est comme un ami pour la vie. Ils se cherchent pour dormir ensemble et surtout pour aller manger. Aussi Charlot a inventé des astuces pour se faire comprendre et pour que les autres chats viennent aussi.
Aujourd'hui son comportement a changé, c'est la raison pour laquelle Nancy pense qu'il est malade
Elle voit que ses yeux ne sont pas aussi propres qu'avant, quil dort beaucoup, et elle ne le voit plus manger. 
Il a été amené chez son vétérinaire. Etant en congés, cest un remplaçant qui la reçu. Il n'a pas l'habitude des chats sauvageon. 
Il n'a pas pu regarder la bouche, il a préféré le garder et l'anesthésier pour faire d'autres examens plus tard ou le lendemain sans ma présence, chose que je n'avais pas prévu. D'habitude mon vétérinaire prend son temps avec moi et je le guide et laide avec tous les sauvageons que j'amène et nous réussissons à faire tous les examens surtout la bouche. Je dois retourner chez le vétérinaire avec Charlot, car il n'a pas découvert le vrai problème.
Charlot un chat gentil avec les autres chats, c'est pour lui une grande famille et surtout il les protège de tout problème avec les nouveaux chats. Ainsi comme Pompon, il a aussi l'habitude de protéger les chats qui vivent avec eux.  
Suite à de nombreuses anesthésies faites sans concertation avec Nancy pour examens et opération pour calculs de la vessie, ses reins en on prit un coup.  Il ne mange plus de pâté, il dort beaucoup, il nappelle plus les chats pour dormir, il est devenu presque solitaire.
Il terminera sa vie à lassociation, sa maison de retraite.
Si vous désirez aider Charlot, faites un geste généreux pour lui en devenant son parrain pour contribuer à ses soins quotidiens, en faisant un don ou encore en adhérant à lassociation annuellement.

Pour parrainer Charlot cliquez sur ce lien :   http://www.helloasso.com/association.../formulaires/5

Créé par Cécile bénévole

----------


## aurore27

ptg

----------

